# I'm suffering from BIG TIME writer's block -___-



## Vieuxjunge (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, I'm a writer for furry fics, kind of. I'm very new to it and have only done a couple, some for a friend and one out of pure interest. I want to do requests for people and have already gotten a few, but it's been three weeks now and I haven't gotten anything done for a single one. It just feels so hard to do after my first one, which, contrary to the saying that "the first is the worst", is my best one so far. Does anyone who has been writing this kind of stuff longer have any advice?

By the way, I would draw pictures, but I have no artistic talent in drawing whatsoever.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 7, 2008)

My advice to you...is drop everything you are doing and write about...undead communist puppies.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 7, 2008)

I find that having to write something makes me not want to write it. I'm going this right now, as a matter of fact.

Give yourself some time to relax. Maybe join the Thursday prompts to help with the blockage.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 8, 2008)

Three things I do with writer's block...
1)Sit myself down, say, "You lazy bastard, you have to finish this," and then proceed to write down an outline for the work.  Usually, during the course of my not wanting to do it, I end up thinking of a really cool idea, which gets my writing spirit back.
2)Take the story in a direction I never intended it to go (like maybe change to the point of view of an undead communist puppy, for example ).  Maybe it's just that your subject material is boring to begin with, and that's why you have no desire to write on it.
3)Sit down and just start writing n'importe quoi on a blank document.  Don't even use the backspace key; just write whatever comes into your head, even if it's not coherent at all.  During the course of this, ease yourself into thinking about the story you have to write, and blather on about that for a while.  Eventually, something nifty pops up that you hadn't thought of before, because you were too busy thinking about it to notice it was there.  Then you feel excited about the work again.

I don't know how easy it is to use the second one on a request, though.  This is one reason I never do requests.  I did a trade once, but I only managed to pull that one off because I made it something of my own that I enjoyed.  I always prefer writing my own ideas; sometimes it's tough getting interested in other peoples'.


----------



## Kindar (Feb 8, 2008)

if you're having trouble writing for others, trying writing something simply for yourself for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 8, 2008)

For me, honestly, I'm starting to realize that the phenomenon of writing fiction as commissions/requests for other people is...  kind of unnatural at best.  It's not the same kind of thing as artists doing commissions, and it's hard to put into words just why.  I never encountered it before except in the furry fandom -- it isn't really a widespread thing for writers to do.  We might work off of other people, bounce and develop ideas, or collaborate with others, but for the most part we tell our own stories, because it does require some emotional commitment to what we're writing.  So it doesn't surprise me that there's some difficulty there.

If you're very new to writing, it might not be the best time to be doing things for other people.  Most artists will work for a while before starting to take commissions, to get their style and craft down before they have to start working within other people's specifications.  But since you already have some obligations to complete, that's something to consider after these are done.

Blocks happen for different reasons.  Sometimes it has to do with a particular story, sometimes your lifestyle or physical/emotional reasons (too much stress, not enough sleep, bad diet, relationship problems, etc.), and sometimes a block is really a simple lack of knowledge about how to proceed -- how to write a story, or how to write in general.

If you're stuck because you don't know what happens in the story, I'd go back to the person who requested it and try to get some more info from them about what they want, and bounce some ideas off of them, or find out more about the character(s) or whatever.  (If all they want is a general story, and they don't have any specific ideas, you might want to see if they're willing to put it off until you can get a few more finished pieces under your belt.)

But if you're really new to writing, you might be stuck because you don't have a lot of experience writing stories yet.  It's like sitting down to paint a picture when you don't know how to mix colors or anything about composition, or anything like that -- it can be done, but you might get easily frustrated because you don't have the technical knowledge that might make things easier.  If I tried to sit down and write a play, I'd be blocked instantly, because I would have no idea how to structure it or format it or write stage directions or anything like that.  If it's that sort of thing, you might want to look for some beginner-level how-to books on creative writing (the Dummies and Complete Idiot's Guides aren't so bad on that count), or there are websites like  Writing-World that have sections for beginners with articles that run down the basics.  Once you know more about how to develop a plot and put a story together, you might then find it easier to translate your ideas into stories.

And if you don't have any ideas to start with, start brainstorming.  Try prompts or exercises.  Pull a book off the shelf, point blindly to a word, and challenge yourself to use that word at least once in the first sentence of your story.  Daydream.  Use images from your nighttime dreams.  Whatever works.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 8, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> For me, honestly, I'm starting to realize that the phenomenon of writing fiction as commissions/requests for other people is...  kind of unnatural at best.  It's not the same kind of thing as artists doing commissions, and it's hard to put into words just why.  I never encountered it before except in the furry fandom -- it isn't really a widespread thing for writers to do.  We might work off of other people, bounce and develop ideas, or collaborate with others, but for the most part we tell our own stories, because it does require some emotional commitment to what we're writing.  So it doesn't surprise me that there's some difficulty there.



Absolutely hit the ol' nail on the bloody head!


----------



## johnofthewired (Feb 8, 2008)

try not to force your self to do all of it at once. Try to write a few paragraphs every now and then and youâ€™ll have something to go over and deside if you lake it or not. At lest thatâ€™s what works for me â˜º


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree with Poetigress. From my experience it can be very difficult writing for others. One commission I had on my lap for over a year, and it actually never got finished despite a promising start. I just couldn't get into it because I had no real interest in the situation outside of maybe the first chapter. Another story I did manage to get finished but it was using my own characters, and about something I was pretty excited about doing. Otherwise I don't think it's a good idea. 

I get stuck enough on my own stuff. Nine times out of ten though, you'll think of what to write when you aren't thinking about it. That's just how the human mind works. You can be staring right at the answer and not see it until you take a step back. I'd also suggest talking to the person commissioning you for a while about the characters and plot. The better feel you have for them, the better you can write them.


----------



## larkin (Feb 16, 2008)

I cant and I wont write fanfics for others. Mostly because the person requesting it knows what they want but you dont know what they want and you will never be able to make them happy. 

The biggest cause of writers block is not having a story.
If i dont have a idea or a story that is begging to be told, 
i just dont write.  
I can go weeks without writing because you really cant force it.  
Then out of the blue the seed of an idea just kind of happens. 

If you are in the middle of a story and you get writers block, it is because the story is stalled.  It needs creative thought.  
Put it down and keep your characters in the back of your mind and let them play.  
when it does comes to you it will be much easier to write it down.  

Long stories are the most difficult because you can so bogged down.
Remember even in a long story is made up smaller packages of beginning, middle and end.  each one of those small stories contribute and shape the character of the overall story. 

Because i always write about sex, the character and the character's temperament is the story.  
I invent the character first.
I imagine the character and his or hers quirks, then think of an opposition character to give them conflict and then, i have a story. 
My characters always have a serious flaw that gets them into trouble. 

Here are two of mine. be aware of sex content.
http://orcas.yiffstar.com/index.yiff?pid=43893
http://orcas.yiffstar.com/index.yiff?pid=43849


----------



## Anubis16 (Feb 16, 2008)

I find that if I get serious writers block, I take a step back and try to think of whatever image comes to mind.  This might just be the way that my mind works, but whenever I begin writing I take a few minutes to imagine little scenes inside of my head.  It might be a dimly lit bedroom, or a snowy field, just whatever pops in your head.  They don't have to be in order, or follow any particular plot structure.  I then begin to develop those images and add little details.  Those disconnected pictures soon become entire scenes.  After I feel I've taken those scenes as far as I can, I then figure out how they relate and a plot begins to take place.  
    It may seem like a backwards way of doing things, but often that's how my writing takes shape.  If you already have an idea of a plot, then you should try not to be bound by what you have.  Let your mind take you wherever it goes, and fill in the details later.  I don't know if this will help you, but thats my [/font].


----------



## Sangiin (Feb 18, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> For me, honestly, I'm starting to realize that the phenomenon of writing fiction as commissions/requests for other people is...  kind of unnatural at best.  It's not the same kind of thing as artists doing commissions, and it's hard to put into words just why.  I never encountered it before except in the furry fandom -- it isn't really a widespread thing for writers to do.



I don't know, it's not THAT uncommon.  I believe the term for this kind of thing is called ghostwriting...mostly, I see people doing it for much more practical things, though, such as formal letters or business proposals.  Actual works of fiction...it still happens.  I think the only real reason it's not a more common practice is because most writers are really uppity about what they write.

'Course, there's nothing wrong with that.  Lord knows it's hard enough for me to finish my OWN ideas...

On the note of writer's block, though, I find that what helps me is writing a short little throwaway story.  Nothing fancy, nothing special...just a page or two of whatever you feel like writing.  The key for that, though, is to not give a damn about what you're writing and just DO something.  Technically, I suppose one could simply force themselves to write in the story they're having trouble with...but the beauty of a short that you're going to trash anyway is that you can suck at it all you like without having to worry about it being part of a bigger whole.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 18, 2008)

Sangiin said:
			
		

> Poetigress said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nonfiction like formal letters or business proposals is considered copywriting, not ghostwriting, which is kind of a different animal altogether.  Even most ghostwriting is done in memoir/autobiography (particularly for celebrities), more so than in fiction -- the authors who do it in fiction are generally working for/with publishers to develop books for "name brand" (typically dead) authors.



> I think the only real reason it's not a more common practice is because most writers are really uppity about what they write.



Well, if wanting to write your own story instead of somebody else's is "uppity," and wanting to be able to have credit for it instead of seeing somebody else's name on the cover after all your hard work is "uppity," then maybe that's the case.  To me, though, writing fiction takes enough commitment and effort and energy without worrying about pleasing some client with every single word, or following their outline to the letter.  After all, most people don't want to write fiction so they can churn things out for somebody else as if they're doing a paint-by-number.

(And I should mention, ghostwriters generally get paid a LOT more than anyone in the fandom could hope to make with a story commission...)


----------



## Sangiin (Feb 19, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> Nonfiction like formal letters or business proposals is considered copywriting, not ghostwriting, which is kind of a different animal altogether.  Even most ghostwriting is done in memoir/autobiography (particularly for celebrities), more so than in fiction -- the authors who do it in fiction are generally working for/with publishers to develop books for "name brand" (typically dead) authors.



Well, OBVIOUSLY, I don't know what the hell I'm talking about then!

...I'm not being sarcastic, I really mean it. I may spout some occasional BS, but I'd never try to pass it off as 100% truth. The "I believe..." part was something of a disclaimer. Also, I didn't mean anything bad about the 'uppity' line, so if that struck a sour note, my apologies.

Finally, it's true ghostwriters get paid a lot more than one could get in this context...but I was just saying that it does happen, not that it had comparable compensation.


----------

